# Discover Engineering



## C-Dog (Feb 18, 2009)

*Happy National Engineers' Week!*

My company will be donating the money they used on cake and awful plastic dust collectors in past years to the local middle school's science and math programs. I for one am all for this, as the cheap plastic thingies they gave us just ended up in the trash.

Also if you know any middle school aged kids, have them check out DISCOVERENGINEERING.org.

--------------

Tell a middle school student you know about the many exciting new “Discover Engineering” activities at: http://www.discoverengineering.org.

What is Discover Engineering?

It’s a fun, new Web site developed specifically for middle school students to learn more about engineering, technology, math and science.

It provides instant access to three “crazy cool” videos designed and produced for students in grades 6, 7 and 8. Clean water, wind turbines and solar power are just a few of the topics and lessons addressed in a highly entertaining way. Videos are available on DVD for classroom or auditorium showings.

“Save Planet Helios! PowerUp!” is a new interactive game where players help save planet Helios from doom by harnessing wind energy and more. Launched by IBM during National Engineers Week 2008, viewers also learn how video games are made. PowerUp! is accessible from Discover Engineering.

It’s a resource for educators and includes teaching aids and materials that correspond to each of the technologies and lessons in the videos.

It’s a new opportunity and a cool tool for engineers to talk about the profession and inspire kids to consider engineering as a career option.

Check out Discover Engineering!

--------------


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Also, eweek is looking to log a million hours of volunteer Science, Technology, Engineering and Math outreach. Go log your volunteer hours at http://millionhours.djangodomain.com/



> Every day, engineers around the world volunteer an untold number of hours by giving back and reaching out to possible future engineers. National Engineers Week organizers want the world to know and see the collective strength of these efforts and are challenging all engineers to not only contribute to outreach activities, but log their volunteer hours on a newly designed Web site. The goal? To reach one million hours of outreach in science, technology, engineering, and math (STEM) education.
> What counts as outreach?
> 
> o Visiting a classroom;
> ...


----------



## C-Dog (Feb 20, 2009)

How about an engineering vacation:

http://www.engineeringsights.org/


----------

